# How to Write A March



## Mattia Chiappa (Jul 11, 2020)

Hello everybody!

I've made a walkthrough for the piece I've shared not too long ago.

I hope you'll enjoy the video and have a great weekend!

Matt


----------



## Gingerbread (Jul 11, 2020)

Excellent video as always, Mattia. Great job breaking down how you're achieving the orchestration for this piece.


----------

